# My first big carp



## yogi (Apr 27, 2010)

He was about 31inches no idea of weight but he was a fish ohio caught on worm at the causway at 224 berlin


Fish long and Hard


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Congrats. We catch a few every now and then when fishing for channel cats. I've caught them on cut shad before, i've heard of guys catching them on shrimp too. If you wanna consistently catch them i'd switch to corn or other carp baits, they are a blast.


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

Great catch! +1 on the corn if you wanna catch more carp. They're fun ;-)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Goosehtr (Jan 28, 2009)

Nice fish!

Good Luck
Andy


----------



## yogi (Apr 27, 2010)

My next big carp this one was a blast on light action fear what fun im a carp addict now going out today to catch more


Fish long and Hard


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Welcome to the dark side.


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

TimJC said:


> Welcome to the dark side.



Yup those long screaming runs are rather addictive.


----------



## yogi (Apr 27, 2010)

Would love to know of a better bait dor the


Fish long and Hard


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

I find method (packbait) fishing to be the most productive way, but that is admittedly a personal preference. You won't be able to cast a 2oz lead with 1oz of packbait with an ultralight, but you could toss out balls of packbait and cast over it. The simplest is oat pack and it is effective. No need for complex recipes that include a kitchen sink.

[ame="http://www.flickr.com/photos/timjc513/sets/72157629359606631/"]Method Fishing with Oat Pack Bait - a set on Flickr[/ame]


----------



## yogi (Apr 27, 2010)

Accadently caucht the last on on a ultra light i was fishing for white bass and caught it it was 
More fun though


Fish long and Hard


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

Personally I only use ultra-light gear when I am carp fishing. 5 foot Shakespear Micro Graphite rod and an Okuma Avenger reel spooled with 10lb braided Omniflex. The last reel I had was some cheap Shakespear reel that came with the rod I was using. The 3rd or 4th time I took it out the drag broke on a strong run and I had to cut the line. As I never catch carp over 12-13lbs this set up works great and presents a challenge fighting the fish. It's just more fun than a larger setup for Carp in this range. I still lose some but that's part of the game for me. Landing largish fish with small gear. I hope to eventually get hooked into a 15-20 lbs fish, now that will be some fun!


----------



## yogi (Apr 27, 2010)

Yes thats all i use ir now just makes it fun


Fish long and Hard


----------

